# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kalustopoistoja 2015

## kuukanko

HelB:t 313, 423, 505, 601, 707 - 709, 732 ja 734 on Ruhassa ilman Buscomeja.

----------


## bestcarrus

> HelB:t 313, 423, 505, 601, 707 - 709, 732 ja 734 on Ruhassa ilman Buscomeja.


Onkohan nm myyty ?

----------


## Wito

HelB 606 & 607 poistettu kytst.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## APH

> HelB 606 & 607 poistettu kytst.


Voi ei, nyt se alkaa. Ei mene varmaan kauaa, kun joutuu ajelemaan viimeiset ajelut MANeilla. Itseni toistaen; typer pts poistaa noin uusia busseja.
On meill ihme kaupunki, kun kohta ei pse maakaasuilla ajamaan ollenkaan, kun lnsinaapurissa se vaan lisntyy.

----------


## Wito

609 mys nill nkymin poistettu kytst! Oli todella huono kulkemaan, melkein uudesta asti!

Omalta osaltani voin sanoa, ett on tullut tuhansia kilometrej matkustettua nill, paljon muistoja ja mukavia hetki!601 ja 602 tulivat Lauttasaaren linjalle h20, silloin tllin kvivt kuitenkin linjalla h42 ja h39 viikonloppuisin. 603-609 olivat posin linjoilla h42 ja h39, oli niill omat vakioautotkin, jotka vaihtelivat vuosittain. Muistan kun MAN 603 ensimmisen kerran tuli vastaan Apollonkadun pyskille. Olin silloin kuudennella luokalla, ja autot korvasivat osan nivel-Wiimoista ja Ikaruksista ja Carruksista. Muistan ett oli ensivaikutelma ett on niin hiljainen auto ja tuli mieleen ne HelBin Mersut, ovista eniten. STOP-ni oli erikoinen, luulin ensimmisen kerran ett auto oli tiell, ja kytettiin torvea. 
Toinen juttu oli, kun joku keskuljettaja HelBill yritti muutaman kerran kynnist auton 602 Erottajalla, mutta ei onnistunut, kun summeri vaan soi kun yritti kynnist. Sitten h42:sen kuljettaja tuli apuun ja hn sai sen ensimmisell kerralla kynnistetty. Matkustamosta kuului aplodit ja mummot olivat kiitollisia. 
Ikvimmt muistot nist autoista ovat erityisesti kuumuus kesisin, kun ei viel ollut ilmastointia niiss. Kerran kuljettaja tervehti sanomalla "Tervetuloa saunaan" linjalla h20.

Kaiken kaikkiaan kyll erikoinen autosarja, niin kuin mys HelB 201-228 oli. Katsotaan minne ne tulevaisuudessa ptyvt tai jos ne romutetaan.

----------


## Pera

> 609 mys nill nkymin poistettu kytst! Oli todella huono kulkemaan, melkein uudesta asti!


HelB 609 oli viel tnn h40/h43:lla.

----------


## Arska02

Nuo manit eivt oikein sovi tnne suomen hienoon talveen, lisksi ne tulevat kalliimmiksi kuin dieselit.

----------


## jtm

Nyt mys HelB #608 seisoo ilman rahastuslaitetta Ruhassa 700-rivistss.

Menevtkhn teli-Ikarukset #9934, #9935 ja #9937 vasta kevll poistoon vai?

Varhassa mys poistettuna pitk rivi #300-sarjan Ikaruksia ja pari teli-Ikarusta mm. #61.

----------


## Wito

HelB 317-323 on nill nkymin lopullisesti poistettu liikenteest.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## kuukanko

HelB 315 on ilman Buscomia Ruhassa

----------


## kuukanko

Ruhassa on ilman Buscomeja mys HelB:t 606 - 609 ja 735 (osa noista teleist olikin bongattu ilman Buscomeja jo aiemminkin).

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Varovainen ehdotus...jos nihin poistettuihin laittaisi jotenkin lyhyesti automallin (esim. Volvo/ Carrus City L -01), niin pkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolinenkin nkisi heti mit kytst poistetaan. Tottakai kaikki tieto jostain lytyy, mutta ei viitsi hakea.

----------


## killerpop

> Varovainen ehdotus...jos nihin poistettuihin laittaisi jotenkin lyhyesti automallin (esim. Volvo/ Carrus City L -01), niin pkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolinenkin nkisi heti mit kytst poistetaan. Tottakai kaikki tieto jostain lytyy, mutta ei viitsi hakea.


Voihan taustalla olla, ett Helsingin verovaroin ostettuja ongelma-autoja ei haluta kertoa, ett ne poistettiin reilusti alle 10-vuotiaina pois. Tuoreimmat poistot osuu pasiassa MANin valmistamiin kaasukyttisiin autoihin, jotka ovat vuosimalleja 2006 ja 2007.

En pahakseni pistisi, vaikka 2001 Volvo B10BLE / Carrus City L:t mit viel jljell on, palvelisivat ikrajansa ohitse.

Mutta sinns ihan kannatettava ehdotus tuo nimeminen.

----------


## samulih

mit ihmett verovaroilla on tekemist asiassa?

googlesta lytyy helposti mik auto on, esmes helb 606 : https://www.google.fi/webhp?sourceid...8#q=helb%20606

on kuvia ja nkee linkkikin painamatta nkee siin jossain viidennen linkin kohdalla ett MAN on kyseess.

----------


## APH

> mit ihmett verovaroilla on tekemist asiassa?


Mill muullakaan kaupungin omistaman tappiollisen HelB:n autot kustannetaan.

----------


## kuukanko

HelB 602 on ilman Buscomia Ruhassa

----------


## jtm

> HelB 602 on ilman Buscomia Ruhassa


Harmi!  :Icon Frown:  Oli mukava ja siistin näköinen. Vielä viime viikolla ajoin mutta levätköön rauhassa. Arvelinkin, että ihme vaikka poistuisi kun oli mm käynnistymis ongelmia.

----------


## jtm

HelB:it #21, #55, #58, #61, #314 ja #317-#323 olivat buscomeista revittävänå maanantaina 16.2. Onkos tämä #114 mennyt Lahden Autokorille niinkuin kuulin puhuttavan loppuvuodesta koska ei ole enään Varhan tontilla?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onkos tämä #114 mennyt Lahden Autokorille niinkuin kuulin puhuttavan loppuvuodesta koska ei ole enään Varhan tontilla?


TraFin mukaan sen omistaja on 15.1.2015 alkaen Vekka Liikenne Oy. Samasta päivästä alkaen se on kuitenkin myös poistettu liikennekäytöstä.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> TraFin mukaan sen omistaja on 15.1.2015 alkaen Vekka Liikenne Oy. Samasta päivästä alkaen se on kuitenkin myös poistettu liikennekäytöstä.


Tämä proto-Scala (ex-HelB 114) _saattaa_ lähiaikoina putkahtaa Vekalle ajoon kylkinumerolla 25.
Perustuu vain tihrustukseen huoltohallin ovilasin läpi: siellä näkyi Scalan perä, päällä olivat Vekan värit, tekstit ja mainittu järjestysnumero ja olin erottavinani kaksilehtisen takaoven. Takarekisterikilpeä ei näkynyt paikallaan: oliko se vain maalaustöiden takia muualla vai vaihtumassa, en tiedä.

----------


## Wito

HelBit 708 ja 709 on otettu takaisin ajoon! Linjalla h18 voi nähdä.

----------


## kuukanko

> HelBit 708 ja 709 on otettu takaisin ajoon! Linjalla h18 voi nähdä.


Mitähän h18:lla tämän vuoden alusta liikkuneille MAN:eille 733 ja 736 on sitten käynyt?

----------


## Wito

> Mitähän h18:lla tämän vuoden alusta liikkuneille MAN:eille 733 ja 736 on sitten käynyt?


733 oli keskiviikkona linjalla h14, Ainakin torstaina 709 ja 900-sarjan MAN linjalla h18.

----------


## jtm

HelB #236 on myyty Turkuun ja lähtenyt jo pois viikko pari sitten.

HelB #47 seisoo romurivissä rahastuslaitteet poistettuina yläpihalla.

----------


## bestcarrus

TDF 177,374,382,383,385 on tuupakan poistorivissä ilman buscomeita

----------


## aki

> TDF 177,374,382,383,385 on tuupakan poistorivissä ilman buscomeita


Lisää lähtöpasseja tulossa kesän mittaan varmaankin melkoiselle määrälle City L:ä,  Ikaruksia ja varmaan vanhimmat Scalatkin saavat väistyä.

----------


## bestcarrus

> Lisää lähtöpasseja tulossa kesän mittaan varmaankin melkoiselle määrälle City L:ä,  Ikaruksia ja varmaan vanhimmat Scalatkin saavat väistyä.


Kyllä pari ex lentokenttä scalaa ja 2001-2002 vuoden ikarusta voisi talosta lähteä  mutta itse tykkään carruksista vaikka toki tiedän että  moni carrus poistuu

----------


## helleh

> HelB #236 on myyty Turkuun ja lähtenyt jo pois viikko pari sitten.
> 
> HelB #47 seisoo romurivissä rahastuslaitteet poistettuina yläpihalla.


Helb #236 on Lentopysäköinti P24 Oy, Vantaa

----------


## Rantamörkö

> Lisää lähtöpasseja tulossa kesän mittaan varmaankin melkoiselle määrälle City L:ä,  Ikaruksia ja varmaan vanhimmat Scalatkin saavat väistyä.


Helb 34 poistettu kuuleman mukaan eilen.

----------


## killerpop

Oliskohan joku Helbin 200-sarjan Scala siirtynyt Vekka Liikenteen laivastoon, sillä jos en aivan väärin nähnyt, niin Vekan uudella varikolla oli HKL-Bussiliikenteen väreissä oleva (Scala) 20.6.2015? Mutta odotetaan toki vahvistusta...

----------


## jtm

> Oliskohan joku Helbin 200-sarjan Scala siirtynyt Vekka Liikenteen laivastoon, sillä jos en aivan väärin nähnyt, niin Vekan uudella varikolla oli HKL-Bussiliikenteen väreissä oleva (Scala) 20.6.2015? Mutta odotetaan toki vahvistusta...


HelB poisti pikkupyörät #233 - #237. Ainakin #234 on häipynyt maisemista.

HelB #38 olisiko saanut myös uuden omistajan tai saamassa kun Ruhassa rahastuslaitteet riisuttuina ja teipit revittyinä.

----------


## killerpop

> Oliskohan joku Helbin 200-sarjan Scala siirtynyt Vekka Liikenteen laivastoon, sillä jos en aivan väärin nähnyt, niin Vekan uudella varikolla oli HKL-Bussiliikenteen väreissä oleva (Scala) 20.6.2015? Mutta odotetaan toki vahvistusta...





> HelB poisti pikkupyörät #233 - #237. Ainakin #234 on häipynyt maisemista.


Myös TraFi vahvistaa havaintoni, EZI-760 Omist: VEKKA LIIKENNE OY, HÄMEENLINNA
Rasite: Liikenteestä poisto

Eli Helb #234 tosiaankin

----------


## kuukanko

> Helb 34 poistettu kuuleman mukaan eilen.


Nyt se on ilman Buscomia Ruhassa, samoin kuin HelB:t 35, 37, 112, 235 ja 237. 235:stä ja 237:stä on revitty myös HelB:n logot ja kylkinumerot pois.

----------


## bestcarrus

> Nyt se on ilman Buscomia Ruhassa, samoin kuin HelB:t 35, 37, 112, 235 ja 237. 235:stä ja 237:stä on revitty myös HelB:n logot ja kylkinumerot pois.


Onkohan nobinalta poistunut  autoja?

----------


## APH

Eivätkös 9934, 9935 ja 9937 joudu myös piakkoin pakostikin poistoon? Onkohan muita vanhimpia telejä joutumassa myöskin? Ainakin 1, 2 ja 3 kohdalla se kyllä olisi harmi, niin hyvin toimivat.

----------


## Karosa

> Onkohan nobinalta poistunut  autoja?


Meiltä ei automäärä vähene, päinvastoin lisääntyy niin paljon, että epäilen Nobinan hankkivan myös käytettyjen Vest-telejen lisäksi jotain muitakin käytettyjä autoja.

----------


## jtm

> Eivätkös 9934, 9935 ja 9937 joudu myös piakkoin pakostikin poistoon? Onkohan muita vanhimpia telejä joutumassa myöskin? Ainakin 1, 2 ja 3 kohdalla se kyllä olisi harmi, niin hyvin toimivat.


HelBit 9934, 9935 ja 9937 ovat ilman buscomeja Ruhassa. Myöskin liuta 300- ja 400-sarjan Ikaruksia. Taitaa rempattu 411 olla ainoa HelBin pätkä-Ikarus talviliikenteessä. Ja autot 1, 2 ja 3 eivät mene poistoon vaan jatkavat syksyllä.

----------


## APH

Pakko vielä kysästä, että onko HelBin 316 vielä remmissä mukana? Ei ole hetkeen tullut bongattua.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pakko vielä kysästä, että onko HelBin 316 vielä remmissä mukana? Ei ole hetkeen tullut bongattua.


Seisoi äsken Ruhassa Buscomit paikoillaan. Samoin Buscomit olivat kyllä paikoillaan myös muissa 300- ja 400-sarjan Ikaruksissa, mitkä näin (300-sarjalaisia näin tuon lisäksi vain 312:n).

Ilman Buscomeja siellä oli sen sijaan HelB:t 5, 48, 49, 50, 111 ja 113.

----------


## bestcarrus

Tuupakasa seisoo vanhalla varikolla kymmenen carrusta tai yli

----------


## Tenava

> Tuupakasa seisoo vanhalla varikolla kymmenen carrusta tai yli


Ulkohäkissä 8 ,alapihalla 8 ja pihalla ainakin 25 sekä ainakin 3 ikarusta  1 Scala Hakunilassakin on useita seisovia autoja.

----------


## kuukanko

Myös HelB 4 on Ruhassa ilman Buscomia.

----------


## Gulf

HelB 236 näkyy olevan myyty Lentopysäköinnille. Seisoo Ruhassa teipattuna uuden omistajan väreihin.

----------


## jtm

> HelB 236 näkyy olevan myyty Lentopysäköinnille. Seisoo Ruhassa teipattuna uuden omistajan väreihin.


Tämähän on mainittu jo aikaisemmin ketjussa.

Juuri nyt 25.6 n. klo 7:15

Transdev #364 ja joku toinen pätkä sekä Vantaan värinen teli Länsiterminaalissa Viron laivaan pääsyä odottamassa.

----------


## bestcarrus

25.6
TDF 369 ajeli ilman buscomia hakunilassa

----------


## Tenava

> 25.6
> TDF 369 ajeli ilman buscomia hakunilassa


Mitähän se siellä ajeli ja mihin aikaan näit sen?

----------


## bestcarrus

> Mitähän se siellä ajeli ja mihin aikaan näit sen?


tuohon aikaan milloin viestin laitoin ja oli vaihtoautona

----------


## kuukanko

> Buscomit olivat kyllä paikoillaan myös muissa 300- ja 400-sarjan Ikaruksissa, mitkä näin (300-sarjalaisia näin tuon lisäksi vain 312:n).


Nyt Buscomien raksiminen pois Ruhassa oli edennyt 400-sarjaan, ainakin 401:stä ja 402:sta oli otettu ne pois.

----------


## kuukanko

HelB 728 ja 736 ovat löytäneet uuden omistajan Italian Mairanosta. Kuva matkalta

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenteen Ilmalan varikon kakkospihalla on PL:n teipit poistettuina ja Buscomit irrotettuina PL:n Volvo B10L:t 824 - 827, aiemmin HSL-liikenteessäkin palvellut City L 839, OmniCityt 853, 854, 856 - 858 ja Scania L94 859.

Ilman Buscomeja mutta vielä PL:n teipeissä oli lahtelaiset 831, 832, 861, 898 ja 899. 861:ssä oli rahastuslaitteena Pusatec.

----------


## Rantamörkö

1.7

Saamani tiedon mukaan PL:n pätkä B12B LE sarja (autot 819-822, 922) olisivat siirrettyinä kokonaisuudessaan Kotkaan. Lisäksi Baltic Queeniin lastattiin klo 16 aikaan noita tunnuksettomia kalkkilaiva lahtelaisia yhteensä kolme kappaletta. Niistä valitettavasti ei toivoakaan nähdä esim. rekisteritunnuksia.

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenteen 29 (Sipoossa ollut Flyer) meni äsken Pohjolan Liikenteen 1.7. alkaen voittamalla U-linjalla 665. Buscom oli purettu pois. Ilmeisesti muitakin HSL-liikenteessä olleita PL:n maaseutubusseja on siirtynyt 665:lle.

Lisäys: PL 29:n sisarauto 34 saapui äsken Kamppiin 665:llä, ilman Buscomia sekin

----------


## Aleksi.K

Onko tuo 665 muuten U-linja nykyään? Esll:n aikana ei ainakaan ollut, eikä seutuliput kelvanneet.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onko tuo 665 muuten U-linja nykyään? Esll:n aikana ei ainakaan ollut, eikä seutuliput kelvanneet.


Sitä ei ainakaan löydy HSL:n aikatauluista, eli ei ilmeisesti ole.

----------


## Prompter

> Onko tuo 665 muuten U-linja nykyään? Esll:n aikana ei ainakaan ollut, eikä seutuliput kelvanneet.


Ei ole. Mäntsälän suunnan linjoista ainoastaan 640 on U-linja.

----------


## kuukanko

HelB:n 400-sarjan Ikaruksista Ruhassa on napsittu lisää Buscomeja pois. Ilman Buscomia ovat nyt myös 406, 412 - 415, 417, 419 ja 421.

----------


## kuukanko

Tänään 665:llä näkyi Pohjolan 24 (entinen sipoolainen Flyer) Buscom purettuna. Myös PL 718 (8700LE peltikuppipenkeillä) oli ko. linjalla, mutta siinä oli myös HSL:n rahastuslaitteet paikoillaan.

----------


## Rehtori

PL 813 pyörii nykyisin Kotkassa.

----------


## kuukanko

Anderssonin GD-teli 7 on nykyään Turussa Föli-väreissä numerolla 5.

Anderssonin GD-hybridin 8 katsastus taas on mennyt umpeen 9.3.2015.

----------


## bestcarrus

Kuukanko olit merkinnyt trandev 8 poistetuksi onko näin? koska tais olla maanantai tai tiistai kun oli linjalla 731

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuukanko olit merkinnyt trandev 8 poistetuksi onko näin?


Oli kuulemma eilen bongattu Lommilan Veholla useiden muiden Transdevillä olleiden ex-westendiläisten kanssa. Tällä foorumillahan puhuttiin aiemmin, että kaikki ex-Westendit poistuisi Transdeviltä tämän kuun aikana.

----------


## kuukanko

> http://hasse77.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkolii...ivtrafik/Temp/ Tuossa olisi taas jokunen kuva


Minä en ainakaan näe tässä kuvassa enää HSL:n Buscomia PL 36:ssa, olisiko siis palannut vakiovuoroliikenteeseen. Johan se kohta täyttääkin 16 vuotta.

----------


## bestcarrus

TDF 165 buscom poistettu

----------


## Tenava

> TDF 165 buscom poistettu


Käy sieltä pihalta ottamassa kaikki noi kylkinumerot ylös että ei tarvii noit yksitellen laittaa jos ne on noin tärkeitä kun buscomit poistuu.
Kaikki ulkohäkissä olevat ja portista oikeella olevat 2003 vm ja vanhemmat kaikista on buscomit ollu pois jo ainakin kuukauden ja nyt poistuu lopuista wessulaisista myös niiden ei pitäis olla enää ajossa huomisesta alkaen.

----------


## kuukanko

> HelB poisti pikkupyörät #233 - #237.


234:lle ja 236:lle onkin jo joko uudet omistajat selvillä ja 235 sekä 237 on bongattu ilman Buscomeja. Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan 233:n omistaa edelleen HelB, mutta se on poistettu liikennekäytöstä 30.6.2015.

----------


## kuukanko

Myös Sipoossa ennen palvellut PL 23 oli tänään 665N:llä. En nähnyt, oliko siinä enää HSL-Buscomia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Myös Sipoossa ennen palvellut PL 23 oli tänään 665N:llä. En nähnyt, oliko siinä enää HSL-Buscomia.


Tänään se oli 665:llä ja näin, ettei siinä ole enää Buscomia.

----------


## kuukanko

ESLL 707 on siirretty Jyväskylään, seisoo parhaillaan Savonlinjan varikolla Kuormaajantiellä.

----------


## Amatööri

> Pohjolan Liikenteen Ilmalan varikon kakkospihalla on PL:n teipit poistettuina ja Buscomit irrotettuina PL:n Volvo B10L:t 824 - 827, aiemmin HSL-liikenteessäkin palvellut City L 839, OmniCityt 853, 854, 856 - 858 ja Scania L94 859.
> 
> Ilman Buscomeja mutta vielä PL:n teipeissä oli lahtelaiset 831, 832, 861, 898 ja 899. 861:ssä oli rahastuslaitteena Pusatec.



861 havaittu eilen ja tänään Nummelassa. Tänään ainakin ajeli 8.30 lähdön Nummelasta, linjalla Lohja-Vihti. Että hyvin kelpaa vielä täällä ajoon... :-)

----------


## Pera

Onko Tammelundin kaasu Citarot vielä ajossa vai joko nämä on poistettu?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko Tammelundin kaasu Citarot vielä ajossa vai joko nämä on poistettu?


Nyt syksyn ajan Tammelundilla on vähän erikoinen kalustotilanne, kun uusilla teli-Volvoilla on "omaa" ajoa vain viikonloppuöisin ja niillä voi siksi ajaa päivisin h73:a. Voi siis hyvin olla, että Citarot ovat nyt seisomassa, mutta eiköhän ainakin osa niistä palaa liikenteeseen vuodenvaihteessa, kun teli-Volvoja aletaan tarvita h54:llä.

----------


## Wito

HelB 313 (Scania L94 / Ikarus E94F) on löytänyt uuden kodin Puolasta:


http://phototrans.net/15,156902,507.html

----------


## hana

Ilman buscomia ovat seuraavat Transdevit: 163, 164, 173, 174, 175, 176, 178, 179, 180, 181, 183, 185, 196, 205, 214, 216, 227, 228, 230, 235, 236, 238 ja 239.

----------


## hana

Myös TDF 336 ilman buscomia, puretaan osiksi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Olin tänään näkevinäni Autolinjojen varikolla Lappeenrannassa vihreän Ikaruksen. Voisiko se olla S-ryhmän kokomainoksiin teipattu ESLL 691, joka on kuukankon sivujen mukaan poistunut HSL-alueelta tässä kuussa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Oliskohan joku Helbin 200-sarjan Scala siirtynyt Vekka Liikenteen laivastoon, sillä jos en aivan väärin nähnyt, niin Vekan uudella varikolla oli HKL-Bussiliikenteen väreissä oleva (Scala) 20.6.2015? Mutta odotetaan toki vahvistusta...


Tätä aihetta on käsitelty eri yhteyksissä enemmänkin, mutta laitetaan vielä tännekin, että EZI-760 on Vekka #6 ja FFJ-769 on Vekka #7. Kanta-Hämeeseen siis tuo kaksikko päätyi.

----------


## bestcarrus

> Olin tänään näkevinäni Autolinjojen varikolla Lappeenrannassa vihreän Ikaruksen. Voisiko se olla S-ryhmän kokomainoksiin teipattu ESLL 691, joka on kuukankon sivujen mukaan poistunut HSL-alueelta tässä kuussa?


Olet hyvinkin voinut nähdä kun minä bongasin 1-2viikkoa sitten auton itähakkilassa lähellä varikkoa ilman buscomia  :Laughing:

----------


## hana

ÅL 1 Tuupakan "häkissä."

----------


## Karosa

> ÅL 1 Tuupakan "häkissä."


Sekä päinvastoin TDF #237 on siirtynyt Åbergin Linjalle.

----------


## Wito

Koskelossa on kuulemma nähty paljon Pohjolan Liikenteen Ivecoita, kyseessä mm. h23 ja h67 (entiset) vakioautot. Onko kenties niin että Pohjolan Liikenne on alkanut poistamaan näitä liikenteestä Volvo 8700LE-mallien vapauduttua mm. e12,e14 ja e42 sopimuksesta?

----------


## aki

> Koskelossa on kuulemma nähty paljon Pohjolan Liikenteen Ivecoita, kyseessä mm. h23 ja h67 (entiset) vakioautot. Onko kenties niin että Pohjolan Liikenne on alkanut poistamaan näitä liikenteestä Volvo 8700LE-mallien vapauduttua mm. e12,e14 ja e42 sopimuksesta?


Jos näin on, niin tervemenoa vain. En jää ivecoita kaipaamaan, 8700LE:t ovat paljon mukavampia matkustaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Koskelossa on kuulemma nähty paljon Pohjolan Liikenteen Ivecoita, kyseessä mm. h23 ja h67 (entiset) vakioautot. Onko kenties niin että Pohjolan Liikenne on alkanut poistamaan näitä liikenteestä Volvo 8700LE-mallien vapauduttua mm. e12,e14 ja e42 sopimuksesta?


Pohjolan Liikenteen kaluston poistamiseen on yksi todella helppo tunnusmerkki: Pohjolan Liikenne poistaa teippinsä kaikesta poistetusta kalustosta.

----------


## Karosa

> Onko kenties niin että Pohjolan Liikenne on alkanut poistamaan näitä liikenteestä


Vai olisikohan nuo ruoskat vain hajalla..

----------


## jtm

Taas yksi hienous on poissa joukosta, kun HelB #422:sta on hävinnyt männä viikolla rahastuslaitteet. Myöskin toinen konepuolen ongelman omaava #940 on saanut tuntea laitteiden poiston tunteen kun taasen #938 on otettu takaisin ajoon.

----------


## kalle.

> Myöskin toinen konepuolen ongelman omaava #940 on saanut tuntea laitteiden poiston tunteen kun taasen #938 on otettu takaisin ajoon.


Mercedes Sprintereitä?

----------


## jtm

> Mercedes Sprintereitä?


Kyllä. Kyllä niin hirveitä vekottimia. Tosin en tiedä yhtään fiksua ja kestävää CDI-konetta.

----------


## hana

> Kyllä. Kyllä niin hirveitä vekottimia. Tosin en tiedä yhtään fiksua ja kestävää CDI-konetta.


Kun vuoden lopussa loppuu Helbin osalta linjan H91 sopimus niin Helbille ei taida jäädä yhtään pienkalustolinjaa niin pääset kokonaan eroon näistä pikkubusseista :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

Varhassa on 2 täyttä kampaa ja vähän yli täytetty poistetuilla HelB:n busseilla. Täällä aiemmin mainitsemattomia ovat siellä 39 - 46, 410 ja 418. Lisäksi muiden takana (ihan kolmannen kamman metrovarikon puoleisessa päässä) on joku HKL-värinen uudemman mallin Ikarus E94, jonka numeroa ei näe aidan ulkopuolelta.

----------


## jtm

> Varhassa on 2 täyttä kampaa ja vähän yli täytetty poistetuilla HelB:n busseilla. Täällä aiemmin mainitsemattomia ovat siellä 39 - 46, 410 ja 418. Lisäksi muiden takana (ihan kolmannen kamman metrovarikon puoleisessa päässä) on joku HKL-värinen uudemman mallin Ikarus E94, jonka numeroa ei näe aidan ulkopuolelta.


Jos meinaatte pätkä-Carrusin #35 takana olevaa Ikarusta niin se on #423.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos meinaatte pätkä-Carrusin #35 takana olevaa Ikarusta niin se on #423.


Kiitos, juuri sitä meinasin!

----------


## kuukanko

HelB 416 on TraFin mukaan poistettu liikennekäytöstä.

----------


## kuukanko

> ÅL 1 Tuupakan "häkissä."


Åbergin Linja on laittanut sen nyt itse myyntiin nettihuutokaupassa.

----------


## jtm

HelB #251 on riisuttu rahastuslaitteista.

----------


## jtm

Myöskin HelB #407 saanut kokea rahastuslaitteiden poiston.

----------


## bestcarrus

> Myöskin HelB #407 saanut kokea rahastuslaitteiden poiston.


Missä näitä helbin ikaruksia voi enää bongata kun kohta kaikki taidetaan poistaa

----------


## jtm

> Missä näitä helbin ikaruksia voi enää bongata kun kohta kaikki taidetaan poistaa


Vanhempia teli Ikaruksia on ainakin 4kpl sijoitettuna h54:lle. Noita uudempia E94F ei taida olla vakiona ainuttakaan uusien Omnien tultua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:10 ----------

Tänään on saanut rahastuslaitteiden poiston kokea myös autot #404, #405, #408 ja #409  :Sad:  Voisin veikata myös auton #403 kokeneen saman kun ei ole näkynyt varikollakaan tai omaan silmään pistänyt paikallaan hetkeen  :Sad:  onneksi vähän piristi kun tänään pääsi vielä matkustamaan #411:llä ja pitäisi päästä ajamaan sillä noin 2vk kuluttua  :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

Nyt myös HelB #420:sta poistettu rahastuslaitteet... nyt sit onkin #411 ainoa ja viimeinen HelBin pätkä Ikarus  :Icon Frown:

----------


## kuukanko

> nyt sit onkin #411 ainoa ja viimeinen HelBin pätkä Ikarus


Joko 403:n nykysijainnista on havainto?

----------


## jtm

> Joko 403:n nykysijainnista on havainto?


Ei ainakaan näkynyt Ruhassa päivällä kun lähdin töistä mutta voin tsekata illalla kun menen Varhaan. Ihme ja kumma mihin hävinnyt kun ei ole näkynyt kummallakaan varikolla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ihme ja kumma mihin hävinnyt kun ei ole näkynyt kummallakaan varikolla.


Ettei olisi Suomenojalla?

----------


## jtm

> Ettei olisi Suomenojalla?


Juu siellähän se on. Tosin vara-auton vara-autona... eli #403 ja #411 viimeiset pätkä Ikarukset enään...

----------


## jtm

Nyt myös HelB #403 seisoo ilman rahastuslaitteita Ruhassa...

----------


## kuukanko

> Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan 233:n omistaa edelleen HelB, mutta se on poistettu liikennekäytöstä 30.6.2015.


233 on näköjään muuttanut Puolan Bielawaan: http://phototrans.eu/14,778689,0,Sca..._DDZ_AH11.html

----------


## Wito

> 233 on näköjään muuttanut Puolan Bielawaan: http://phototrans.eu/14,778689,0,Sca..._DDZ_AH11.html


Tuo auto ajoi vielä pitkiä kokopäivävuoroja linjalla h14 vuosi sitten - klo 23.50 lopetteli usein. Voisin siis veikata, että on varsin hyvässä kunnossa edelleen. Toivotaan onnea uudelle omistajalle!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

Helb #59 Varhassa ilman rahastuslaitteita...

----------


## kuukanko

> UUDET KANSIOT:
> LOKAKUU 2015->MIKKELI 12.10.2015
> http://lprbussiliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/...LI+12.10.2015/


ESLL 696 on näköjään muuttanut Mikkeliin. http://lprbussiliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/...NJA+OY+696.jpg

----------


## Wito

Yksi PL:n teli-Lahti 402 ilman teippejä oli Virolaisten kuljettamana Varhan lähellä eilen n. klo 16, myöskin osa HelBin Volvo 7000:sta lähtivät matkaan mukaan.

----------


## kuukanko

PL 74:stä on poistettu HSL-Buscom (oli tänään Helsinki - Lohja - Virkkala -linjalla).

----------


## jtm

Helb #245 ja #247 riisuttu rahastuslaitteista.

----------


## Ponteva

> PL 74:stä on poistettu HSL-Buscom (oli tänään Helsinki - Lohja - Virkkala -linjalla).


Korkeilla autoilla ei saa enää ajaa HSL-liikenteessä joten Buscom on turha laite autossa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Korkeilla autoilla ei saa enää ajaa HSL-liikenteessä joten Buscom on turha laite autossa.


Onhan Kirkkonummella ja Sipoossa vaikka kuinka paljon korkeita lähtöjä, ainakin linjoilla 903, 906, 907, 908, 911, 986, 989, 993, 995 ja 996.

----------


## hana

> Åbergin Linja on laittanut sen nyt itse myyntiin nettihuutokaupassa.


Nyt myös ÅL 2 on myytävänä samaisessa nettihuutokaupassa.

----------


## Rehtori

> Yksi PL:n teli-Lahti 402 ilman teippejä oli Virolaisten kuljettamana Varhan lähellä eilen n. klo 16, myöskin osa HelBin Volvo 7000:sta lähtivät matkaan mukaan.


Eilen kun ajelin Varhan ohi, oli useampi HelB:n 402:n käynnissä pihalla. Olisivatkohan nekin lähteneet Viron suuntaan.

----------


## jtm

> Eilen kun ajelin Varhan ohi, oli useampi HelB:n 402:n käynnissä pihalla. Olisivatkohan nekin lähteneet Viron suuntaan.


Ainakin vielä aamulla 7 aikaan olivat kaikki paikalla. Veikkaan pientä herättelyä ja huoltoa mahdollista muualle siirtymistä varten.

----------


## hana

TDF 195 Buscom poistettu.

----------


## Wito

TDF 182 ja 363 havaittu Länsiterminaalissa 20.11 klo 13.45.

----------


## bestcarrus

> TDF 182 ja 363 havaittu Länsiterminaalissa 20.11 klo 13.45.


Mietin tässä että meneeköhän purkuun vai ajoon ja näistä saisi hyviä wiiman korvaajia viroon&venäjälle

----------


## hana

Seuraavat Transdevit ilman buscomia; 168, 334, 335, 341, 353 ja 356.

----------


## Tenava

> Mietin tässä että meneeköhän purkuun vai ajoon ja näistä saisi hyviä wiiman korvaajia viroon&venäjälle


Purkuun menivät.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:24 ----------




> Seuraavat Transdevit ilman buscomia; 168, 334, 335, 341, 353 ja 356.


Ja lisää poistetaan.

----------


## aki

> Seuraavat Transdevit ilman buscomia; 168, 334, 335, 341, 353 ja 356.


Olenkin jo odotellut että millon noita Ikaruksia alkaa lähtemään. Eikös niitä ole nyt aika paljon enemmän kuin mitä tarvetta on?

----------


## bestcarrus

> Olenkin jo odotellut että millon noita Ikaruksia alkaa lähtemään. Eikös niitä ole nyt aika paljon enemmän kuin mitä tarvetta on?


Ainakin 169 ja 342 liikkuu säännöllisesti linjalla ja scaloista TDF 204 seisoo varikolla yleensä mutta piipahtaa aina sillon tällön linjalle

----------


## Tenava

> Olenkin jo odotellut että millon noita Ikaruksia alkaa lähtemään. Eikös niitä ole nyt aika paljon enemmän kuin mitä tarvetta on?


Joo on liikaa autoja poistuu vielä 2kpl Ikarus E94 teliä ja 7kpl normi E94 sekä 2kpl Scala teliä + 3kpl normi scalaa.

----------


## bestcarrus

TDF 338 ilman buscomia hakunilan varikolla

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:40 ----------




> Joo on liikaa autoja poistuu vielä 2kpl Ikarus E94 teliä ja 7kpl normi E94 sekä 2kpl Scala teliä + 3kpl normi scalaa.


Jos saisin päättää laittaisin ikarus teleistä TDF 317 ja 325 poistoon

----------


## hana

> TDF 338 ilman buscomia hakunilan varikolla


Bestcarrukselta taas väärä tieto, buscom on paikallaan ainakin tätä viestiä kirjoittaessa.

----------


## aki

> poistuu vielä 2kpl Ikarus E94 teliä ja 7kpl normi E94 sekä 2kpl Scala teliä + 3kpl normi scalaa.


olisiko nuo pätkä Scalat numeroiltaan 203, 204 ja 206 kun ovat vanhimmasta päästä.

----------


## bestcarrus

> olisiko nuo pätkä Scalat numeroiltaan 203, 204 ja 206 kun ovat vanhimmasta päästä.


En usko että ainakaan 206 kun pyörii joka päivä linjalla 74

----------


## aki

> En usko että ainakaan 206 kun pyörii joka päivä linjalla 74


No ajoihan esimerkiksi auto 356 vielä alkuviikosta linjoilla 411 ja 421 mutta loppuviikosta oli jo poistettu.  Ei se linjalla oleminen välttämättä tarkoita etteikö autoa voitaisi poistaa jos se voidaan korvata jollakin muulla autolla.

----------


## Miska

> No ajoihan esimerkiksi auto 356 vielä alkuviikosta linjoilla 411 ja 421 mutta loppuviikosta oli jo poistettu.  Ei se linjalla oleminen välttämättä tarkoita etteikö autoa voitaisi poistaa jos se voidaan korvata jollakin muulla autolla.


Ehkä noita lähtee poistoon sitä mukaa kun hajoavat tai leima menee umpeen.

----------


## Tenava

> No ajoihan esimerkiksi auto 356 vielä alkuviikosta linjoilla 411 ja 421 mutta loppuviikosta oli jo poistettu.  Ei se linjalla oleminen välttämättä tarkoita etteikö autoa voitaisi poistaa jos se voidaan korvata jollakin muulla autolla.


A 356 poistettu Buscom maanantaina jo.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:34 ----------




> Ehkä noita lähtee poistoon sitä mukaa kun hajoavat tai leima menee umpeen.


Poistettu Buscomit TDF autoista 168, 170, 194, 195, 196, 205, 214, 216, 334, 335, 336, 339, 340, 341, 345, 353, 356, 359 ja tänään tuli Tuupakkaan autot 204, 206, 338 ja 342 niistä otetaan buscomit pois ma alkaen ja näitten lisäksi tulee vielä lisää poistoja. Näitä ette enään ajossa nää.

----------


## bestcarrus

> Poistettu Buscomit TDF autoista 168, 170, 194, 195, 196, 205, 214, 216, 334, 335, 336, 339, 340, 341, 345, 353, 356, 359 ja tänään tuli Tuupakkaan autot 204, 206, 338 ja 342 niistä otetaan buscomit pois ma alkaen ja näitten lisäksi tulee vielä lisää poistoja. Näitä ette enään ajossa nää.


Kiinnostaisi tietää mikä köhän näitten seuraava koti on vai liekö purkuun?

----------


## antti

Transdev-bussit 168, 169, 172, 195 on roudattu 8.12 Vuosaaren satamaan laivattavaksi Viroon (Narvaan)

----------


## bestcarrus

> Transdev-bussit 168, 169, 172, 195 on roudattu 8.12 Vuosaaren satamaan laivattavaksi Viroon (Narvaan)


Mitähän narvassa tekevät ja 169 ajeli vielä viikko sitten 562 ja voisiko nämä mennä venäjälle kenties ajoon

----------


## hana

Kuukankorven listoilla olevista TDF:n busseista 203, 339 ja 355 on myös poistettu buscom.

----------


## kuukanko

> PL 74:stä on poistettu HSL-Buscom (oli tänään Helsinki - Lohja - Virkkala -linjalla).


Samoin Buscom on poistettu sisarautosta PL 73, joka lähti n. tunti sitten Helsinki - Nummela - Vihti - Karkkila -linjalle.

----------


## Jompero

19.1

Ruhan hylkyrivissä näyttäisi nyt olevan jo Ikarukset 52, 63, 65 sekä 66  :Sad:   Onkohan kellään tietoa 69:n kohtalosta?

----------


## jtm

> 19.1
> 
> Ruhan hylkyrivissä näyttäisi nyt olevan jo Ikarukset 52, 63, 65 sekä 66   Onkohan kellään tietoa 69:n kohtalosta?


Poistettu myös. Auto 52 jatkaa osin elämää kun siittä otetaan kone 102:een!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

Lähtiköhän loputkin HelB:n 00-teli-Ikarukset 6, 7, 56 ja 57 pois vuodenvaihteessa?

----------


## vristo

Ruhan yläpiha näyttää kovasti tyhjentyneen. Vielä viikonloppuna siellä oli kovasti kalustoa (ja pari VDL:ääkin).

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Viroon kuulemma mennyt läjä noita Helb Ikaruksia.

----------


## jtm

> Lähtiköhän loputkin HelB:n 00-teli-Ikarukset 6, 7, 56 ja 57 pois vuodenvaihteessa?


kyllä. Poistoon menivät kaikki 00-Ikarukset sekä Scalat #238-#249. Taisivat kaikki Scalat mennä firman sisäisesti vielä jatkojalostukseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:08 ----------




> Ruhan yläpiha näyttää kovasti tyhjentyneen. Vielä viikonloppuna siellä oli kovasti kalustoa (ja pari VDL:ääkin).


Siellähän on ihan normaalisti parkissa VDL:iä ja muuta kalustoa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Poistoon menivät kaikki 00-Ikarukset


Niinpä STA:n saaristomaisemaväritys on poistunut HSL-liikenteestä. Scalat 275 ja 276 ovat vielä STA:n peruja olevassa siniraitavärityksessä (jota STA ei muihin busseihin maalannutkaan).

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Niinpä STA:n saaristomaisemaväritys on poistunut HSL-liikenteestä. Scalat 275 ja 276 ovat vielä STA:n peruja olevassa siniraitavärityksessä (jota STA ei muihin busseihin maalannutkaan).


Onkohan noi 275, 276 menossa poistoon millon?

----------


## Miska

> Onkohan noi 275, 276 menossa poistoon millon?


Nuo ovat tainneet olla vielä ajossa. Arvatenkin poisto voisi olla ajankohtaista tulevana kesänä.

----------


## hana

TDF 318 Buscom poistettu.

----------


## Gulf

HelB 938 maalattu Jyväskylän liikenteen väreihin.

----------


## helleh

> HelB 938 maalattu Jyväskylän liikenteen väreihin.


Jyväskylän Liikenteen väreihin vai LINKKI-väreihin?

----------


## Gulf

> Jyväskylän Liikenteen väreihin vai LINKKI-väreihin?


KA konsernin väreihin ja kyljessä lukee jyväskylän liikenne

----------


## jtm

> HelB 938 maalattu Jyväskylän liikenteen väreihin.


Kyseisen yksilön numero #781. Myöskin auto #1119 saanut JL-värityksen. Tämä yksilö saanut numeron #779.

----------


## bernemi

> HelB 938 maalattu Jyväskylän liikenteen väreihin.


Onko tämä (938) ja 1119 Jouko-spintereitä?

----------


## jtm

> Onko tämä (938) ja 1119 Jouko-spintereitä?


Kyllä ovat. Auto #1119 oli HSL:n tilaajaväreissä.

----------


## Mikko121

Onko nämä Sprintterit jääneet Helbillä kokonaan käyttöä vaille kun niitä siirrellään pois? 

Yllättävän paljon on autoja siirrelty maakuntiin vaikka kalusto on niissäkin uudistunut keski-iältään varsin uudeksi. Täytyy kyllä mainita, että nuo Jyväskylän Linkki-värit pukevat Scalaa erinomaisesti. Näyttävät nuo kohta 14-vuotiaat autot aivan uudenkarheilta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko nämä Sprintterit jääneet Helbillä kokonaan käyttöä vaille kun niitä siirrellään pois?


Joo, HelB ei aja enää ollenkaan pienkalustoliikennettä.

----------


## Gulf

> Kyllä ovat. Auto #1119 oli HSL:n tilaajaväreissä.


Paitsi että autot 1119 ja 1120 kuuluivat h91:lle. Ajoivat toki myös joukoja, etenkin viikonloppuisin.

----------


## Spotteri51

Tänään (17.2.16) puolilta päivin ajeli Mannerheimintietä etelään ex-HelBin STA-värinen teli-Ikarus #69. Siirtokilvissä HG-3284, joten satamaan varmaankin oli matkalla.

----------


## bussitietäjä

mihin nämä vanhat transdevin carrukset vietiin onkohan ajossa vielä jossain maassa

----------

